# What the heck is a 'brown mullet'



## techierick

had someone tell he caught some 'brown mullet' off sykes bridge. Since I know mullet won't eat bait, what the heck is he talking about? Anyone know what this might be?


----------



## bladeco

he could have meant ground mullet or also called whiting


----------



## Cuz

probably talking about a ground mullet not brown. Ground mullet aka whiting.


----------



## Chris V

Ground mullet and whiting are two different species. Ground mullet are really southern kingfish and usually have a mottled appearance while whiting AKA gulf kingfish are a sandy color with white bellies and silvery sides and often have a black tip on their tail. You heretourists call whiting sand sharks a lot on the beach.


----------



## whipper snapper

> *techierick (3/25/2008)*had someone tell he caught some 'brown mullet' off sykes bridge. Since I know mullet won't eat bait, what the heck is he talking about? Anyone know what this might be?


not to de-rail, but if you use a #6 bream hook and some canned corn you can tear up the mullet. great fun for the kids! 

i think whiting are very good to eat as well.


----------



## ButtNekid

"Brown Mullet" may be a close kin to the popular "Brown Trout". A very common catch at the discharge of the local sewage treatment plant.


----------



## konz

Yep I'm sure the guy meant ground mullet....aka southern kingfish....if you thought that was funny........I construction worker working on my apartment complex told my roommate that he caught a 4 foot mahi mahi off of bob sykes.


----------



## Mascus

Gulf kingfish are caught as far north as Virginia, I caught 2 last season, not bad tasting but full of bones. Up there they call them roundheads.


----------



## Mascus

> *konz (3/25/2008)*Yep I'm sure the guy meant ground mullet....aka southern kingfish....if you thought that was funny........I construction worker working on my apartment complex told my roommate that he caught a 4 foot mahi mahi off of bob sykes.


Do Mahi ever make it in close enought to the pier to catch? That is probably my favorite fish to eat (although I have yet to try pompano so I'll reserve judgement until then, I hear you guys praising pompano a lot in the forum so I can't wait to try some).


----------



## konz

That was the funny part.......I've heard of chicken dolphin being caught of the Pensacola Pier but a 4' mahi off bob sykes......suuuuurrrreeee


----------



## nickb1269

I use to work on the Pensacola Fishing Pier and i recall on several occasions where we caught several chicken dolphins. I remember one time about 13 of them came through all together. I hooked one, chickenbone, j hogue and couple others. It was a blast because it had been slow all day except for the pomps.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

ok im confused a little.... so what do you call a white trout??? is that the same as a whitting???:doh


----------



## lingfisher1

no.They are completely dirrerent.Corpheanea can you help me explain this


----------



## konz

I hope this helps










gulf kingfish....aka whiting










southern kingfish...aka ground mullet










white trout


----------



## BIGRIGZ

KONZ, why don't you use that picture of your monster white trout from Friday as an example... lol


----------



## NoMoSurf

Back in the mid 80's, around St Marks, we used to catch Dolphin (Mahi) in the 18-24in range when the grass beds would blow in. We werent more than a few hundred yards off the beach.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

Ahhh!!! ok i see the difference.Thanks for the explanation y'all!


----------



## Stressless

Caught these a couple years ago.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------

